# ASRock XFAST RAM as RAM Disk



## SaltyFish (Nov 17, 2012)

I was looking at the ASRock X79 Extreme4-M and noticed that many ASRock motherboards offer some RAM Disk solution called XFAST RAM. Their video was somewhat informative, but left me wondering if it could potentially be used for more permanent storage similar to Gigabyte's fabled iRAM from a few years ago. In other words, would I be able to retain data on the RAM if the computer were shut down but with the power still running to it (PSU, surge protector, UPS, etc. not turned off)?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 17, 2012)

This is funny you say this as I'm using xfast ram for my pagefile.

It has an option to backup xfast ram but I have not tried it.

It is all software based. So, I believe it would img it to drive and reload it at startup.

here is a pic different windows OS's have some different options XP/7 32/64bit


----------



## SaltyFish (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmm... if Xfast RAM is completely software-based, then yeah, the RAM disk likely has to do a dump to a non-volatile storage medium and copy from there on next boot-up to "retain" data. Oh well, it's still pretty awesome.

Maybe one day ASRock will add some hardware onto it. We already have USB ports act as chargers when the computer is off, so I don't think there's an engineering limitation for on-board hardware-based RAM disks.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 17, 2012)

natr0n said:


> This is funny you say this as I'm using xfast ram for my pagefile.
> 
> It has an option to backup xfast ram but I have not tried it.
> 
> ...



Dosent windows already do that by itself?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 17, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Dosent windows already do that by itself?



Yes windows creates a pagefile by itself, you can set its size as well. 


If you know how pagefile works you'll realize my method works better and is faster than loading from hard drive.

example gaming / paintshop etc


----------

